# Gambles Hiawatha serial number



## Tim

The head badge has a serial number of 55WG8  24  1056A and has Gambles printed on the bottom of badge. Can anyone tell me the year and model?

Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome to the forum Tim! Gambles Dept. store had several different mfg.'ers build bikes for them over the years, so pics would help!


----------



## Tim

*Hiawatha pictures*

Thanks for the welcome Adam! Here are some pics of my hiawatha.


Thanks, Tim


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Nice ride! The wide rear dropouts and teardrop chainring tell me this was made by Huffman (Huffy). Usually Huffman serials have a number, then an H, so a 5H0001 would be a 55, or possibly a 65. Gambles may have had them stamped with their own specific codes like Sears did. You could ask members 37fleetwood or rms37 about it, that's who I usually ask when I can't figure it out!


----------



## Andrew Shely

I too have a Hiawatha that i cant find the serial number. All clues lead me to the real fender where a numbered placard is attached...any ideas?


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I saw tour bike in the other threads, and honestly, I'm not sure! There could be a serial on the bottom bracket (BB), where the crank mounts. The chain ring is Shelby, but the rest doesn't seem to be. Some closer pics of the rear dropouts and frame joints may help.


----------

